

Snipt Pro - nicksergeant
https://snipt.net/pro/

======
ninetax
Why should someone use Snipt instead on a gist? Besides the nice interface I
mean. Honestly asking here.

~~~
nicksergeant
(founder / dev of Snipt, here) -- I need more organization that what Gist
allows me. I have a whole bunch of tags that help me group my snipts:
<https://snipt.net/nick/>

Searching is also useful. I'm always forgetting psql/mysql DB commands, and
the search I've got working now is pretty solid.

Nothing against Gist, really. I created Snipt almost 4 years ago, before Gist
was around. Gist is great if you want revision control. For me, I use Snipt
for bits and pieces of code that I don't want to forget, but probably don't
need to work on very often.

